# wow factor



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

has this been posted b4
baz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

why cant i get this to work..its in my album anyway 
check it out ppl..wow
baz


----------



## instarnett (Apr 25, 2005)

click to enlarge, choose'properties' then cut n paste :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

well i give up..lolits on the 1st page of my album...
im getting frustrated with this ,so i must stop 4 a while
if you can take it from my album and post it ,,great
bazmo


----------



## instarnett (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll see what i can do.


----------



## joughin (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Baz has already tried that joughin    Thats kool Baz pitty the tiger won though


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

nup, no good tom,,did the same to me
baz


----------



## playwell (Apr 25, 2005)

Is this what you wanted

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/sssnakeman/tigervsgator45t5.wmv


----------



## Dicco (Apr 25, 2005)

What do you mean the tiger won?? All it did was hold on to the back of it's neck, trust me, a Tiger won't beat a croc of that size.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

thx playwell,,thats exactly what i wanted
bazmo


----------



## Greebo (Apr 25, 2005)

You can add images to posts. You can't add movies.


----------



## joughin (Apr 25, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> nup, no good tom,,did the same to me
> baz


hey dude where did you get that my name was tom ??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

your tom from tassy,,,everyone knows that,,,lol


----------



## joughin (Apr 25, 2005)

how trhe heck does everyon know have yas started a clan again all toms from tassie ?? and u checked me up in the phone book ?


----------



## instar (Apr 25, 2005)

Now thats bizzare! what on earth is a tiger and a croc doing together ??? hope neither was too badly injured, I wonder what the outcome was? :shock:


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2005)

that video is awesome, i wonder who won???


----------



## angelrose (Apr 25, 2005)

ps if you haven't seen it yet, right click on the link and hit save target as.

Angel

http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/sssnakeman/tigervsgator45t5.wmv


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

tigers, lions and jaguars are all quite capable and often do take crocs caimans .gahrials and gators...pretty well documented to..see what these guy are saying about it
bazmo
http://community.discoverychannel.ca/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/34910522/m/76610003


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2005)

There is no doubt that they do kill some crocs etc. But that croc did seem a little bit on the large side. They did say that the tiger killed the croc... if it did why not put that footage in it????


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

i think a tiger would hold on to the throat until the animal dies..it just wont let go if there is a breath..and lets face it,,tigers are faaaaar more intelligent,,as far as learning how to use the cat reflexes to avoid the teeth..thousands of years of living together..tigers and big cats generally are the alpha predator to beat


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 25, 2005)

ssssnakeman said:


> i think a tiger would hold on to the throat until the animal dies..it just wont let go if there is a breath..and lets face it,,tigers are faaaaar more intelligent,,as far as learning how to use the cat reflexes to avoid the teeth..thousands of years of living together..tigers and big cats generally are the alpha predator to beat



But he had hold of the back of the crocs neck. Not trying to cause trouble Baz, just didn't seem right.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

..


> thousands of years of living together


jmo..im sure a big tiger would find the points to crush..yes..even on a crocodile, no trouble,just my opinion,fro what its worth.in the water it would be different
baz


----------



## fishead (Apr 25, 2005)

My bro recently emailed me a classic clip of a croc pretty well ripping a guys arm off at a Thai croc farm show (after poking it with a stick for a while and then sticking his arm in it's mouth - pity it wasn't his head he stuck in there) Don't know how new it is.
Hey playwell if you pm me your email adress I could send it to you and you could maybe throw it up here?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 25, 2005)

heres a pic of a statue in france very old..


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2005)

Interesting clip. You can only assume that the tlion won if you go by what the person says. I guess he was there he would know. The croc would have nowhere near the agility and stamina of a cat in those circumstances IMO.


----------

